# TVP insertion



## vcamp77 (May 7, 2009)

We had a pt come throught the ER and our physician inserted a temporary transvenous pacemaker wire however, they hadn't decided as to if the pt needed a PPM or ICD, so they discharged the pt to ICU w/o inserting a device pending coronary angiogram findings.  Is there a code for doing this?


----------

